# General summer barbecue sauces



## DFB (Aug 19, 2005)

I really like to barbecue ribs during the summer (southern California weather is perfect for an 8PM grill) and am always collecting recipes for sauces and marinades.  What's one of your favorites?

I found a while back in Gourmet magazine a cherry-coke and soy sauced based recipe.  It's _really_ good on ribs; makes a nice sweet and sour combo that can be adjusted to individual tastes based on personal preference. Hmm... I can't find the recipe online, but I'll post it when I can find the article.  If you like to grill, it's something to play around with--excellent on ribs, chicken, the works.


----------



## cc2003btw (Sep 24, 2005)

Sounds good, i've heard of using coke in a sweet and sour recipe before. And theres a couple of Nigella Lawson (UK celeb cook woman) where she marinades a ham in coke. Looked pretty good.


----------

